# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Magical (and frustrating) results

## joozh

Hi,

This problem has been driving me crazy for the past few days and I really have no clue at all about how to solve the problem and where to look.

With 1 refresh of the cube the following MDX returns correct data but after the next update of the cube, the same MDX does not display any data at all    :Confused:  

SELECT 
{[Period].[All Period].[2005].[Quarter 1].Children} ON COLUMNS, 
{[SalesType].[All SalesType].[Local],[SalesType].[All SalesType].[Exports]} ON ROWS 
FROM Sales
WHERE ([Measures].[NetSales])


Desparately calling experts for some clues/what I should look for.

Will be really grateful.


Thanks.

----------

